# VIP 211 - Heard of this?



## em500is (Apr 6, 2007)

While watching sat TV last night, I heard a sound like someone turned off the tv. The screen was blank but the power on the tv and the 211 were still on. I switched to cable and everything was fine with the tv. I tried to turn off the 211 with the remote and got no response. It was locked. I left it alone and after 10 minutes the acquiring sat screen showed up. It did its thing and everything was fine the rest of the evening. This happened twice last night and once earlier in the week and once last week. I've tried unplugging the receiver to reset it with no results. Any thoughts or ideas would be most appreciated.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven't had it happen to me. If it repeats, I'd try and note if you were doing anything specific and then I'd call Dish for troubleshooting.


----------



## em500is (Apr 6, 2007)

I called Dish and they replaced the receiver. I installed the replacement yesterday and all is well.


----------

